# I'm New



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm new. I'm haunting my yard for the second time this year. I have a little graveyard. I'm trying out corpsing this year and think it's going to be a great addition. I made all the tombstones, and next year I'm going to make a fence for my graveyard. I hope I get good ideas and advise from this forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

welcome to the forum. lots of good stuff here


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum DeadRN. Lots here to see and lots of gifted haunters.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! You'll find no shortage of ideas here!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome, and I gotta ask-DeadRN?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum DeadRN!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, you'll find lots of great ideas here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Dead!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome, DeadRN! You'll get tons of ideas here.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

scareme said:


> Welcome, and I gotta ask-DeadRN?


Haha, I just got accepted into nursing school, and I was Jane Doe for Halloween last year. I did some really, really awesome make-up...I wish I could put up the pictures, but I lost them and the only ones I have are on facebook. My boyfriend said I can't post them on here from facebook because of facebook's security. But that's ok, cuz I'm going to be her again this year, so I'll be sure to take lots of pictures!

Thank you all for the really nice welomes!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

here is a not so nice welcome ......welcome dag nabbit.....scary rite!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Gabba Gabba Hey! We accept you! We accept you!

Welcome.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

DeadRN said:


> Haha, I just got accepted into nursing school, and I was Jane Doe for Halloween last year. I did some really, really awesome make-up...I wish I could put up the pictures, but I lost them and the only ones I have are on facebook. My boyfriend said I can't post them on here from facebook because of facebook's security. But that's ok, cuz I'm going to be her again this year, so I'll be sure to take lots of pictures!
> 
> Thank you all for the really nice welomes!!


facebook work?


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, It's nice to see another member from Upstate. Welcome to the forum. Good luck on the corpsing, It's one of my favorite pasttimes.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi and Welcome!

:jol:


----------

